# rosbife



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Which cut of meat is rosbife in English?

Thanks

Michael


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

'Rosbife' means roast beef in English.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

oronero said:


> 'Rosbife' means roast beef in English.


Yes but it's sold as a cut of meat by butchers in Portugal and roast beef is a way of cooking meat.

I think it might be NY flank but I'm not sure.

Michael


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

At the risk of stating the obvious, the chef will choose what cut he or she wants to use and the most commonly used cuts are usually rump (hence the term 'rump roast') or round (aka round eye) but if you Google the question, you'll find lots of info, including diagrams of what piece is where on the animal.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> At the risk of stating the obvious, the chef will choose what cut he or she wants to use and the most commonly used cuts are usually rump (hence the term 'rump roast') or round (aka round eye) but if you Google the question, you'll find lots of info, including diagrams of what piece is where on the animal.


If you go into a butcher in the UK the US or Australia etc and ask for two pounds of roast beef then he won't know what cut of meat you want.

"Roast beef" is not the name of a cut of beef.

Rib eye for example is called "alcatra" in Portuguese.

I asked a butcher today what a certain piece of beef was called that he had on display and he said, "rostbif".

But what cut of meat is that?

Do you know what NY flank is in Portuguese? 

I think that is maybe what "rostbif" is called here.

Or do you know sirloin is called? 

I think it's "lombo de vaca".

Thanks

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Maybe I didn't describe very well what I was looking to find out so I have started another thread here.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...fferent-cuts-meat-portuguese.html#post6524489


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

I hope that this helps Michael.

http://easyportugueserecipes.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Cuts-of-Meat-Picture.png

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/78/Beef_cuts_Portugal.svg/769px-Beef_cuts_Portugal.svg.png


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

oronero said:


> I hope that this helps Michael.
> 
> http://easyportugueserecipes.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Cuts-of-Meat-Picture.png
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/78/Beef_cuts_Portugal.svg/769px-Beef_cuts_Portugal.svg.png


Thanks.

I will print http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Portugal.svg/769px-Beef_cuts_Portugal.svg.png

And ask my butcher which one he calls, "rostbif" (I'm in Aveiro and a butcher in Costa da Caparica used the same expression), or take him this one and write in the names image showing cuts of beef - Google Search

Both butchers sharpened my knives for me and would dream of charging me.

Maybe when I get a list sorted out I will post something here, or on the web and put a link to it here.

This is a good one for fish Portuguese - English fish names

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

OK I showed my local butcher a picture of a cow divided into parts and asked him the names of the cuts of beef.

He said ....

rump = alcatra

sirloin = rosbif

porterhouse = filé

flank = Aba

rib eye = costela

I didn't want to push him for more because he and his wife had customers.

* The cuts may vary a little from country to country.

http://justpaste.it/jm3s


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

OK an extended list with one alteration.

rump = alcatra

sirloin = rosbif

porterhouse = filé

flank = aba

rib eye = costeleta

spare ribs = acém

brisket = paletaOK an extended list with one alteration.

rump = alcatra

sirloin = rosbif

porterhouse = filé

flank = aba

rib eye = costeleta

spare ribs = acém

brisket = paleta


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't know if others do it or not but I've started taking my I pad with me and using the translator program when I go shopping etc ........ and it makes it sooooooo much easier to get over the translation problems.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

All this chat of meat is making me feel hungry again....I only finished a sausage sandwich about half an hour ago!


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Don't know if others do it or not but I've started taking my I pad with me and using the translator program when I go shopping etc ........ and it makes it sooooooo much easier to get over the translation problems.


I have the Google one in my smartphone and use Google translate on my pc + I check out dictionary reverso on the internet.

I am a hobby chef and speak quite good Portuguese but these words are specialist words.

rump = alcatra

sirloin = rosbif

porterhouse = filé

flank = aba

rib eye = costeleta

spare ribs = acém

brisket = paleta

See how many of the above you find in your translator and if you find some then please let me know which translator you use because I'd love to get one.

Michael

http://paintingsandlove.com/


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

My butcher speaks English so I've never had to use it for meat but it's the dog's doo dahs for fish and most other shopping.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> My butcher speaks English so I've never had to use it for meat but it's the dog's doo dahs for fish and most other shopping.


Good that he speaks English.

Few people do in Aveiro but it's good for my Portuguese.

I study an hour a day but don't practice enough :-(

I need a namorada to help me ;-)

Michael


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

redbourn said:


> I need a namorada to help me ;-)
> 
> Michael


...and that language, of few spoken words, is the same throughout the world.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

oronero said:


> ...and that language, of few spoken words, is the same throughout the world.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Lombo = tenderloin 

Served Lombo at a family meal. My young cousin asked his grandma (my aunt), what's that. She answered with slight disdain, rostbif. After trying it and discovering it was lombo she had two extra servings (I have never seen her have seconds before)


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

anapedrosa said:


> Lombo = tenderloin
> 
> Served Lombo at a family meal. My young cousin asked his grandma (my aunt), what's that. She answered with slight disdain, rostbif. After trying it and discovering it was lombo she had two extra servings (I have never seen her have seconds before)




Thanks for the word 'lombo'

Michael


----------



## Ian p (12 mo ago)

redbourn said:


> Which cut of meat is rosbife in English?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael


Hi Michael.
You may have already figured this out but… yesterday I went to the butcher.Unusually She had on display a lovely T-bone steak. She told it was Lombo (fillet) on one side and the famous Rosbife on the other side. I’m pretty sure T bone is fillet and Sirloin so I assume Rosbife is Sirloin. 


redbourn said:


> Which cut of meat is rosbife in English?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael


----------

